# Black hole or what????



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Coming to the end of my bottle of PB's Black Hole.... 
Now I have been really pleased with its performance and was gonna order another bottle but.... 
Is there something else out there that you guys recommend? 
We have a metallic black Nissan and a metallic blue Toyota which I mostly look after if that makes any difference. 
Any opinions would be greatly appreciated guys. :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

has to be amigo far better than BH especially with those colours


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

Autobrite cherry glaze is very good


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

a test done on both
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=250176


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Its looking like Amigo then....
Just did a quick search and its not the most commonly available product is it?
Anyone used Britemax Blackmax?


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Depends a little on what LSP you'll use over the top. I found Príma Amigo to fill slightly less than BH and also it didn't work as well with a wax over the top (good for sealants, though not tested this myself). 

Why are you using the glaze - is it primarily to fill or instead to creat a better shine?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Suba said:


> Depends a little on what LSP you'll use over the top. I found Príma Amigo to fill slightly less than BH and also it didn't work as well with a wax over the top (good for sealants, though not tested this myself).
> 
> Why are you using the glaze - is it primarily to fill or instead to creat a better shine?


Primarily to create a better shine to be honest and i usually wax so maybe Amigo isn't for me then?:wave:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Suba said:


> Depends a little on what LSP you'll use over the top. I found Príma Amigo to fill slightly less than BH and also it didn't work as well with a wax over the top (good for sealants, though not tested this myself).
> 
> Why are you using the glaze - is it primarily to fill or instead to creat a better shine?


never had any problem with a wax on top of amigo


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

cheekymonkey said:


> never had any problem with a wax on top of amigo


It was ok though the wax didn't look as good over it. It didn't seem to affect durability though.

Out of interest what waxes have you used over Amigo?


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Pittsy said:


> Primarily to create a better shine to be honest and i usually wax so maybe Amigo isn't for me then?:wave:


I've recently used Auto Finesse Ultra Glaze and found this to be pretty good at producing a good amount of shine, and it also seems to bring out flake-pop quite nicely.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Suba said:


> It was ok though the wax didn't look as good over it. It didn't seem to affect durability though.
> 
> Out of interest what waxes have you used over Amigo?


have used dodo, vics, rubbishboys, britemax.valintine and poorboys to name a few


----------



## sealthedeal (Mar 28, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> Primarily to create a better shine to be honest and i usually wax so maybe Amigo isn't for me then?:wave:


Amigo works with almost anything. I currently am using it over dodo SN and it's holding up really well


----------

